# Ashley Tisdale Caramel Lowlights ?



## clubenvy. (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Was wondering what color I could order from Sallys that would look like these lowlights
  	Thanks so much, I have Wella Color Charm 6W Praline but it doesn`t look like these lowlights.. Ashley Tisdale is young but I love her variety of lowlight colors she's been switching between


----------

